# Roland Camm-1 comunication issues.. HELP!!



## wildchildc1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a older Roland Camm-1 pnc1100 plotter and I cannot get my PC to properly comunicate with it. I can make it cut some type of code but that is it. I really need some help to make sure I have my PC settings correct and that I an using the correct cable and so on. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it!! If you could Please email me at [email protected] with any information on what settings I need and what cable I need.. I would greatly appreciate it.. OR if someone knows of somewhere where I can get this information?? Thank you


----------



## Tavo (Aug 3, 2007)

I figured I too might be able to get some answers as well since I feel we have the same problem!
I have a CAMM-1 GX-12 that I purchased from a non-profit org and it came with nothing. I do know it works because it does run the tests and when I try to cut something else I get an 'error 1 Wrong Command' or (Er1:Wrong CMD.). But it also does that little code dance as well. I should mention that I am using freeware programs right now just to see if it works at all! I have downloaded the drivers from roland and have executed them to the letter! I still have no idea what the heck is wrong with me, the computer, or the cutter!!! Thanks for your time in your reply.
-Tavo


----------



## aussiegoblin (Jun 6, 2008)

Howdee!

I'm having the same problem with a Roland Camm-1 PNC-1000A and have come here looking for information.

Running cut studio that has been updated, with the correct drivers for the pnc 1000A from the roland site. All seems to work great until I hit the cut button and then it prints letters and numbers.

I've e-mailed Roland here in Australia and hopefully they can offer some suggestions. Will post back here when I hear from them.

Cheers!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

just a thought....are all of you guys running vista?? i had a vista box (briefly!) and had to get rid of it because i was having both hardware and software issues with all of my equipment...


----------



## aussiegoblin (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Jberte, thanks for replying - running XP, not vista. Trying to cut using the cutstudio plugin via Corel Draw 12.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

try it straight from corel - i have a color camm pc600 - parallel connection - that i run straight out of corel all the time.


----------



## aussiegoblin (Jun 6, 2008)

Jberte, tried it just then, straight out of corel and its still doing the letters & numbers rather than the graphic.

I've got it running from the serial port which has to go through a 9 pin adapter to go into a comms port - could this be the problem?


----------



## aussiegoblin (Jun 6, 2008)

I've joined the Roland forum and e-mailed the company, but its a public holiday here Monday so I don't expect to hear back from them til Tues at least - long time to wait with a new toy!!!


----------



## aussiegoblin (Jun 6, 2008)

Just an update as this may help anyone coming after me who is having similar problems.

I got a reply from Rolands who suggested trying to cut direct from cutstudio without using any plug ins. Same problem.

They suggested there may be a problem with the ports on the computer - so I did the same from another computer - same story.

Am awaiting more suggestions from Rolands.

Am currently running it via the serial port to a 9 pin adapter on the computer. Have tried using the parallel port on the plotter but the plotter won't cut. Thinking of trying to run it via a USB adapter.

Will update later.


----------



## aussiegoblin (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a PM from a member here who fixed me up! Thank you!

The issue was that the plotter was on "mode 1" and had to be changed to "mode 2" via the menu on the plotter.

All working now!


----------

